# id please, sanchezi? rhom? eigenmanni?



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

if u guys need more pics, i can get'em


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

im gonna say eiganmanni....final answer!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bigman8258 said:


> im gonna say eiganmanni....final answer!


+1


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Seems the body is a bit too long and the mouth a bit too long as well to be Eigenmanni. He's got kind of a rounded face like a Pygopristis. I have no Idea what it is.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

maybe s. catarina. im not good at IDing so ill just stop haha.


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

mayba something else! i just noticed the spots not bars like eigenmanni>


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

> i just noticed the spots not bars like eigenmanni


yea, thats somethin ive noticed as well, ive pretty much ruled out eigenmanni as a possibility. the hardest part of id'ing is that there is no "exact look" to any species, each species has slight to moderate variations. and then theres the variations between individual specimens. now, theres always the definitive taxanomic factors that can id a fish solid, but i dont have the knowledge to make those calls.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

hmm..strange lookin p...It looks like an elong but it looks so short to be one. Mutation?


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

my thanks to Frank, he id'd it as s. sanchezi. unless any of u want to challenge his sage wisdom?? anybody? anyone? i dont know bout the rest of u but i pretty much take his words as GOSPEL. thanx for all the replies


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

if thats a sanch it seems severely malnurished. the head and esp eyes are huge compaired to the rest of the fish.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

no clue


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

not a damn clue but i dont think its rhom sanchezi or eigenmanni


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

> if thats a sanch it seems severely malnurished


thats because it is, errr, was i should say. the guy i got him from had been neglecting him for quite awhile. he used to be a VERY good piranha keeper. but he recently had moved out of his parents house, n had no where to put a fish tank so he had to go to his parents to feed the fish n maintain the tank. u can imagine how crappy that would get. so after awhile and seeing this lil guy slowly withering away he called me one day and just gave him to me. said he'd rather give him away for free than see it die. like i said he's a good guy, was a great aquarist, he had just lost the love for the hobby, n didnt have the time for it anymore


----------

